
Make Linux Fast Again - Tomte
https://make-linux-fast-again.com/
======
cstamas
Are all these really need? According to this
[https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux...](https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/commit/?h=v4.19.43&id=8cb932aca5d6728661a24eaecead9a34329903ff)
to me sounds like only "mitigations=off" is the one is needed, no?

~~~
cstamas
By checking sysfs reporting, the mitigations=off and all those from URL above
ends up in same results.

------
jcelerier
PRs accepted :
[https://github.com/jcelerier/jcelerier.github.io/blob/master...](https://github.com/jcelerier/jcelerier.github.io/blob/master/index.html)

:-)

------
mikece
The title makes me want to up-vote but when I click through the link all I see
is "noibrs noibpb nopti nospectre_v2 nospectre_v1 l1tf=off
nospec_store_bypass_disable no_stf_barrier mds=off mitigations=off"

~~~
Tomte
It's the kernel flags that you use for disabling all the
Spectre/Meltdown/whatever mitigations that are slowing Linux down by a lot.

For single-user computers this is a useful and sensible option.

~~~
lima
Be aware of web browsers though.

------
tobias2014
How much will I gain on my desktop if I set those? What do they do
individually?

------
lemmster
To what kernel release(s) do the flags apply?

~~~
cstamas
Need to check in your distro kernel. For example, current kernel on Linux Mint
(is Ubuntu based distro, so I guess Ubuntu as well) has this changelog:
[http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/li...](http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_4.15.0-50.54/changelog)
and as you see, it is backported and supported.

